# RAR problem w/ Ark on Kubuntu 7.04



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm pretty new to Linux. Well, I was using Kubuntu this other day, and I have a few .zip and .rar files on my USB drive. Ark opens the zips without any problem, but when I tried a rar Ark says something like "unrar is not in your PATH". What is that, and how do I fix it? ray:


----------



## bkubes (May 16, 2007)

From the console try

*sudo apt-get install rar*


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

bkubes said:


> From the console try
> 
> *sudo apt-get install rar*


Yep, it works now. Apt-get rocks!


----------



## Ichi Kaidan (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks 4 ur kind advice After switching from fedora 14 to Kubuntu this made my day thx alot


----------

